# Rusnok Clone Fix.



## RonaldP (Jun 9, 2015)

This bench top mill has a round riser column with a keyway to keep it lined up and not rotating.  The PO seems to have filed the (overarm) key down to allow the column to move a little bit more easily up and down giving rise to my problem.  I need to replace the key to stop the head from moving side to side.  There is about .005 - .007 clearance now between the key and the slot.  The file marks can still be seen on the key.
I have to replace the key with one sized for the slot.  I'm assuming the key is mild steel??? 
Can I, or should I, replace it with one made from half hard brass, or mild steel, or might it be cast iron?
Thanks, Ron


----------



## RonaldP (Jun 9, 2015)

I reposted this in Questions and Answers.  Didn't know how to switch it.

Ron


----------



## schor (Jun 9, 2015)

I have the same mill. There is natural clearance. I always just bump it up to the key and I'm always close enough for what I do.


----------



## RonaldP (Jun 9, 2015)

Have you found any sources for parts?
Thanks, Ron


----------



## schor (Jun 9, 2015)

RonaldP said:


> Have you found any sources for parts?
> Thanks, Ron


What parts do you need? I hjavn't needed any parts for mine. I am thinking your not going to get parts for it. I wouldn't worry about replacing the key.


----------



## RonaldP (Jun 9, 2015)

I was thinking of the belt cover, and anything that might come up in the future.  How do you like this machine?

Ron


----------



## tertiaryjim (Jun 10, 2015)

If you must replace the key cast iron would be best. Second choice would be a hardened key. They are a stock item with some suppliers.
Try McMaster Carr or Enco has a 20% and free shipping until this evening- ends 6/10 about 11:00 pm eastern time.


----------



## schor (Jun 10, 2015)

RonaldP said:


> I was thinking of the belt cover, and anything that might come up in the future.  How do you like this machine?
> 
> Ron



The belt cover is nothing more than grey coloured plexi, mounted, badly, using simple hinges. I have thought of making a nicer door for mine.

The machine is ok for a benchtop mill, better than any mini mill I have seen. But it's still a little machine so you can only do small cuts. It's ok for soft metals but really not rigid enough for steel unless your ok with just taking a few thou per cut..


----------



## schor (Jun 10, 2015)

I might add (I wish I video'd it) that setting up can be a pain. I just went through it and it can be tedious. Maybe if I find the time I will do a vid of it now that I am close again. I


----------

